# FS: Snakeheads *Feeding vid*



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

4x Channa Lucia. 6"+ $25 each. Eating everything.

Thanks

Feeding Video

channa lucia - YouTube


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Uh Oh..Somebody Jump on these Quick..I've seen this guys in Person, Awesome Markings & Very Active..


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

All PM's have been responded to


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

added video


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone want some good predators?


----------



## Chia_audio (Jan 12, 2012)

Im interested! I have a 135gal tank with 2 plecos 6" and a male gr TERROR 5" 2 feeder gold fish that got huge 6-7" and a bunch of sm feeders. Had an aro 1 night 5" and the gr terror killed him....


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

still available


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, I dont understand how no one is interested in these suckers. bottles151 raises these from juvy. A++++ quality here folks!


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

beN said:


> wow, I dont understand how no one is interested in these suckers. bottles151 raises these from juvy. A++++ quality here folks!


Thanks man. Lots of PM's so far, but nobody's picked them up. I thought they'd be easy to sell since they're mid sized snakeheads and won't grow to more than 16".


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here. Somebody pick 'em up before I take them back to the lfs and they double the price.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Buy Up My Phish


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still here


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Next week pet store...


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

and again.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bottles151 said:


> Still here. Somebody pick 'em up before I take them back to the lfs and they double the price.


Hey do you still have those snakeheads?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

babbar32 said:


> Hey do you still have those snakeheads?


You have a PM


----------



## Uglyun (Jan 19, 2012)

What other fish do you have in with these guys?


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Uglyun said:


> What other fish do you have in with these guys?


They're in a grow out tank with bichirs, cichlids, & SA lungfish.

And they are still available.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

come grab these predators


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Those snakeheads are awesome they should have been gone by now! I would have taken them but I never seem to come around burnaby to often.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Greyhound it out here, with a big enough bag and enough O2 , they should be able to make it out to Abby.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

2 are pending; 2 still available


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

snakeheads 4 sale.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't be scared. These aren't the snakeheads that eat humans.


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

bumpin' for some predators


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------

